

New Online Java Compiler, Launcher and Publisher - dremmen
http://www.browxy.com
New online compiler and launcher for java console applications and applets. Users can save the code and also get a public link to paste it on forums. After you have your program compiled you can publish it to a public URL so it can be used from anywhere (including cellphones). Take all the small java tools that you have developed and share them using browxy, as an example here is a published program that calculates your body mass index: http://www.browxy.com/user/david/bmicalculator
======
habosa
Pretty cool and good functionality, but a good interface would go a long way
here.

